# Cpc-a looking for employment in southern california



## lggrigg (May 12, 2016)

*Newly certified and in need of employment.  Fast learner and reliable.  Attached is my resume for consideration.*


----------



## tiffanyeason503 (Jun 21, 2016)

*AAPC Project Xtern*

Hi 

Have you tried AAPC's externship program in your area?  It has been successful for me as a new CPC-A.

Best of Luck,

Tiffany


----------



## lggrigg (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you Tiffany, but a lot of the places are very far away from me and won't take me, or thy just don't have any openings as yet.


----------



## TK1211 (Jul 16, 2016)

Have you had any luck yet? I started looking in June and nothing yet.


----------



## TK1211 (Jul 16, 2016)

I am in San Diego but I think I'm gonna have to relocate. It seems there are more jobs in Riverside and Torrance


----------



## gheredia07 (Sep 19, 2016)

What area of so California are you looking in?


----------



## noel49 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Looking for Internship*

I live in California, near Northridge  I applied for Externship in LA but as of right now office has too many CPC. If anyone know of anyone who is offering Externship. Please let me know. My email is noel55@sbcglobal.net


----------

